# Hello :)



## Kulaasvokul (Feb 13, 2014)

New here, and soon to be mouse owner.  I'm taking on a rescue in a few weeks. Thought i'd join up and get as clued up as I can on them and their needs! 

My name is Hannah, i'm 19 years old and have studied 3 years of Veterinary and animal science. 
I also own a bearded dragon, A tortoise, a dog, a parrot & 8 giant african land snails.
I have a special thing for rescue rodents, and all but two of my hamsters in the past have been rescues that have come to me in horrific conditions. My last rescue hamster died about 2 weeks ago. He had come to me in the most horrific state after being neglected, his claws had overgrown and looped in with each other, he could hardly walk.

I'm looking forward to having a look around here and learning new things.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the mouse community! What special considerations do you have for your rescues? ie, neglect, pregnancy, etc?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Kulaasvokul (Feb 13, 2014)

Frizzle, I usually deal with neglect cases. Most people get a small animal and think it will be easy work - I try to spread the word that they have as big needs as that of an "exotic" animal and they shouldn't be treated any differently


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hello


----------

